#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Vakantietheater Orient palace

## misjel

heey,
ik zit hier op vakantie met een best wel mooi theater met het volgende(weet van de meeste dingen de merken niet srry):
behringer mixertjes verschillende
2x rcf Art 300 fullrange boxen 300 watt
2x subwoofer
8x par 64 long
15x theaterspots
4x Movingheads
4x blacklights 
1x stroboscoop
1x beamer
1x volgspot

het gaat hier om een theater wat bij een hotel hier in turkije hoort.
graag recties,
groeten misjel

----------


## WinterS

> ik dacht dat dit een foto forum was? 
>  Waar zijn de foto's dan?



het is een onderwerpen & (EN) foto forum...

@misjel: wat moet er eigenlijk gezegt worden over dit materiaal?

----------


## sfvb

voor een hotel vind ik dit zeer goed. zoiets heb ik nog in geen een hotel gezien. Ben vandaag net terug uit egypte, in ons hotel  hadden ze 'maar' 12 parren, verder geen safety's en trusklemmen. volgens mij was alles met schroeven en tie-raps aan elkaar gemaakt. aarde hadden ze ook nog nooit van gehoord

----------


## misjel

ik ben nog aan het zoeken voor verdere merken en versterkers,
en foto's komen ook nog.
vanavond een musical in het theater: grease.
ojaa en de rcf boxen worden na de show op een terrasje neer gezet met mic. erbij. dan is er altijd wel iemand die een cdtje of een gitaar bij zich heeft.
ook hiervan komen nog wel fotos.
site van het hotel(staan ook foto's):
www.orientpalace.com.tr

Groeten misjel

----------


## AJB

Sorry lieve mensen, maar dit is compleet oninteressant en irrelevant voor het Theatertopic. Het bespreken van kleine setjes licht & geluid mag in het drive-in show forum.


Slot erop...

----------

